# ما يحتاجه مهندس الكيمياء



## correng (30 ديسمبر 2009)

اردت ان ابدأ في هذا الموضوع نظرا لاهميته...
حيث اني وجدت حاله من التوهان عند بعض مهندسين الكيمياء..من حيث عدم الخبره او عدم معرفة المهام المطلوبه من مهندس الكيمياء.

او الاشياء الاساسيه التي يجب ان يعرفها المهندس ليثبت و جوده في اي مصنع.

و اود هنا ان اضع خبرتي التي اكتسبتها في الصناعه.. و المجال مفتوح لاي اضافات و الله المستعان.

اولا: ما هي العلوم الاساسيه التي يجب ان يلم بها مهندس الكيمياء و تكون في ذهنه دائما مثل جدول الضرب...:
1-

chemical engineering calculations: {mass & heat balance}
في حالة ال :
steady state & unsteady state

و هذا العلم اساسي لاي مهندس كيمياء داخل اي مصنع و خاصة اثناء التشغيل للعمليات الكيميائيه.او تغير مواصفات التشغيل. وهو مفتاح جميع العلوم الخاصه بالهندسه الكيميائيه الاخرى. و سوف نوضح ذلك بالتفصيل مع الامثله انشاء الله.


----------



## correng (30 ديسمبر 2009)

2-
Transport phenomena: 
و تنقسم الى ثلاثة اقسام:
a- momentum transfer
b- heat transfer
c - mass transfer

و هذا العلم شديد الاهميه للمهندس الكيميائي: فالالمام بهذا العلم يتيح للمهندس التعامل مع جميع الوحدات داخل المصنع بفهم كامل مع حل جميع المشاكل التي تحدث اثناء العمليات باستخدام قوانين هذا العلم و سوف نتناول هذا ايضا بالتفصيل مع الامثله


----------



## correng (30 ديسمبر 2009)

3 -
Unit operations

ان هذا العلم هو العلم التفصيلي لل transport phenomena

و اقصد هنا ان في الtransport phenomena 
يتم تناول الوحدات الكيميائيه ..و اقصد بالوحدات <المعدات>... بصوره عامه..اي بدون الدخول في عملية تصميم المعدات..فهو يوصف الحاله بقوانين عامه

اما في الunit operations
فيتم التعامل التفصيلي مع التصميم للوحدات المختلفه

مثال:
في الtransport phenomena مثلا

في جزء ال mass transfer
نتعرف على قوانين انتقال الماده مع شرح مفاهيمها و التعرف على القوانين الرئيسيه لانتقال الماده(مثل قانون fick's law) مثلا وغيرها
اما في الunit operation 
فيتم توضيح كيفية استغلال هذه القوانين في تصميم ال absorption tower

و سوف يتم التوضيح اكثر عند التعرض لل unit operations


----------



## correng (30 ديسمبر 2009)

4 - 
reactions engineering

في هذا العلم يتم توضيح كيفية التعامل مع النصف الاخر من الهندسه الكيميائيه
و هي المفاعلات من حيث تصميمها و كيفيه التشغيل و التحكم فيها

(لاحظ ان الصناعات الكيميائيه تنقسم الى
....a- unit operations :distillation, absorption ,filtration,,>>>>
b- unit process: reactions engineering


----------



## correng (30 ديسمبر 2009)

5 -


Organic & inorganic chemistry

فلا يعقل ان تصمم مفاعل مثلا لانتاج ماده و انت لا تعرف خصائص هذه الماده من معدل التفاعل و شروط التفاعل و غيرها
او ان تصمم برج لفصل مادتين او اكثر عن بعض و انت لا تعرف الخواص المميزه لكل ماده


----------



## correng (30 ديسمبر 2009)

6-

Mathematics

و هو العلم الاساسي الذي سيساعدك على الفهم و التقدم في العلوم السابقه

و سوف ارفع قريبا كتاب

chemical engineering mathematics


----------



## correng (30 ديسمبر 2009)

العلوم السابقه هي التي تجعل مهندس الكيمياء داخل اي مصنع يقف على ارض صلبه

و يثبت وجوده.

و يستطيع التعامل مع معدات و عمليات مصنعه و اي تطوير جديد فيها

فاي اذا كان وقتك ضيق

اسرع وسيله للالمام بهذه العلوم هي كتاب
perry
و ده للي عندهم اساس قوي جدا و محتاجين مراجعه سريعه او تثبيت

و سوف اقوم برفعه قريبا

اما اللي نسي الاساسيات و محتاج مراجعه تفصيليه و سريعه في نفس الوقت
سوف اقوم برفع كتاب لكل علم سهل و سريع و تفصيلي في نفس الوقت


----------



## correng (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ننتقل الان للاشياء العمليه التي يتعامل معها المهندس الكيميائي داخل المصنع و يجب ان يلم باساسيتها:

1-
plc
programable logic gate
مهم جدا جدا للمهندس ان يفهم اساسيات هذا العلم
لاننا نعرف جيدا ان 99% من المصانع عباره عن continious process
و هذا يستلزم control
فاي مهندس كيمياء لابد ان يضع هو بنفسه او ان يكون ملم جيدا بال 
inter lock diagram
و هو المخطط الذي يؤمن ال 
chemical process
و سوف نقوم بتوضيحه على حده


----------



## correng (30 ديسمبر 2009)

2 -
pumps
3-
motors
4-
valves
5-
compersor
6-
boiler
7-
cooling tower
8-
sensors
على الاقل يجب ان يعرف المهندس الكيميائي انواع هذه الاشياء
و ال
trouble shooting 
لكل و احد 
و سوف اقوم بعمل ملخص لها


----------



## correng (30 ديسمبر 2009)

9-
هنا المعدات الرئيسيه في الهنسه الكيميائيه و التي يسأل عنها مهندس الكيمياء في اي مقابله
فيجب ان يعرف المهندس جيدا انواعها و ال
trouble shooting 
لكل واحد
و هي:
heat exchangers : types & trouble shooting
pumps : types & trouble shooting
towers:types & trouble shooting
membranes:types & trouble shooting
filters:types & trouble shooting
reactors:types & trouble shooting

دي المعدات الرئيسيه:

هناك معدات اخرى كثيره...و لكن فكرة عملها اما اساسها هذه المعدات او تطوير لها فلو فهمنا دوول كويس و هم الاشهر سيكون سهل علينا التعامل مع الباقي.


----------



## elgabal (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (3 يناير 2010)

توضيح جميل جدا نحن بانتظار المزيد منك 

م . احمد نجيب الحديثي


----------



## a.khatib (4 يناير 2010)

توضيح ممتع سهل ومبسط أتمنى المواصلة..

ألف شكر


----------



## كيمياء الماء (5 يناير 2010)

thank u


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على هذا الشرح المفيد


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (22 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع وارجو ان لاتنسى رفع الكتب التى ذكرتها 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## ارهينيوس (22 يوليو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز وانا اوافقك ولكن هناك بعض العلوم الاخرى


----------



## أبوخالد (23 يوليو 2010)

THANKS
up up up


----------



## ينبع الصناعية (1 مارس 2013)

يااخوان بالله عليكم كملو مابديتم فيه

وجزاكم الله خير وجزا الله خير صاحب الموضوع


----------



## ينبع الصناعية (8 مارس 2013)

uuuuup


----------



## spotcolor (12 مارس 2013)

موفقين بإذن الله


----------



## جمال بشر (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

